# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Exporting to Excel is not Working!

## mahfoozelahi

Hi Everyone!

I wonder why exporitng the reports to Excel stopped working, any clue? All the other exporting formats work fine! But, when I try exporting to Excel it spits out a lot of text somthing like following:


MIME-Version: 1.0	
X-Document-Type: Workbook	
Content-Type: multipart/related;boundary="----=_NextPart_01C35DB7.4B204430"	

This is a multi-part message in MIME format.	

------=_NextPart_01C35DB7.4B204430	
Content-Type: text/html;	
	charset="utf-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64	
Content-Location: file:///c:/Report.htm	

77u/PGh0bWwgeG1sbnM6dj0idXJuOnNjaGVtYXMtbWljcm9zb2Z0LW  NvbTp2bWwiIHhtbG5zOm89InVybjpzY2hlbWFzLW1pY3Jvc29m  dC1jb206b2ZmaWNlOm9mZmljZSIgeG1sbnM6eD0idXJuOnNjaG  VtYXMtbWljcm9zb2Z0LWNvbTpvZmZpY2U6ZXhjZWwiIHhtbG5z  PSJodHRwOi8vIHd3dy53My5vcmcvVFIvUkVDLWh0bWw0MCI+Cj  xoZ
...

Thanks.

Mahfooz

----------


## tattooedscorpdc

If you are using versioning control I would walk your code back until the Excel export works again then you will be able to narrow down what happened to the code if it is indeed the code...  if it is an update that occurred walk back your windows machine a step at a time until the export works again.

Hope this helps,

Larry Darrah
MS AE

----------


## Island1

Try the previous suggestion, and then get back to us with the result.  If you hit upon the problem, get us a status so as to perhaps assist others with the same problem.

If the previous suggestion does not work, let us know that, too, and we'll try to offer further suggestions ... after asking for a few more specifics, perhaps.

Good Luck.

Bill

----------


## raqman

Maybe you can try RAQ Report to solve your problem. With it, you can export report to Excel by clicking your mouse easily.

----------


## Island1

Did You Manage to Get the Issues Resolved?  Let us know, if not, including whether you tried the suggestion given.

Thanks!

Bill

----------

